# Nobody likes this



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish I could sign up with a different account under the name "Nobody." Whenever I saw a ridiculous post, I would click "Like" and then it would say "Nobody likes this."

Too bad the username has already been taken.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Been up late thinking about that? 

How about "Everyone"? Or "Somebody"? Or "I"? 

C


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Or something more unique like...
"Aliens" likes this
"Zombies" likes this
"Ninjas" likes this


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Riverside MFT said:


> I wish I could sign up with a different account under the name "Nobody." Whenever I saw a ridiculous post, I would click "Like" and then it would say "Nobody likes this."
> 
> Too bad the username has already been taken.


I dig your humor.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to be SATAN. So if I read a thread that is disturbing and the poster was mean and evil to his/her spouse, I could say . . .

SATAN LIKES THIS.

Maybe it would scare them enough to change their behavior a tad


----------



## itgetsbetter (Mar 1, 2012)

Riverside MFT said:


> I wish I could sign up with a different account under the name "Nobody." Whenever I saw a ridiculous post, I would click "Like" and then it would say "Nobody likes this."
> 
> Too bad the username has already been taken.


Love it! That's awesome


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

What if I changed my name to "Your Mother" 

:rofl:

Sorry


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont consider anyone's post ridiculous. I cant agree with all of them but most posts on here are sincere certainly not ridiculous. If everyone was perfect there wouldnt be a need for such a site. Its only because people arent that they have to come here.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

shrink humor- it's not just for breakfast anymore


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you tried for "No One"? Or NoSanePerson? 

....well, I'll quit giving you ideas now......


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Silence works. 
So does posting "I don't like this, and don't agree with it". For those that don't understand silence. 
Cuz we aren't all mind readers, and we preach communication. 
So why not step up to the plate and explain why you don't like it?


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

yup


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

for the record it's not me^^^


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

almostrecovered said:


> for the record it's not me^^^


liar!! :d


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

How about calling yourself "Who the hell"?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

or try "Nobody but Nobody"


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

How bout? "The Guy Behind You"
Or
"My Annoying Co-Worker Says He"


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I am liking all of these ideas!


----------

